# Dirk Nowitzki (It's My Time)



## flipboi209 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNxu7yEwHOM

I am so glad that Dirk Nowitzki has finally won a championship. He has been through too much. He's never really had a great team, but I am so happy for him. I am a Lakers fan and I instantly became a big Dirk fan with his performance in this years playoffs. Especially in the NBA Finals. He hit big shots after big shots in the 4th quarter. He's arguably the best finisher in the game and that includes Kobe Bryant. I made this mix right after the Mavericks won last night and it took me 4 hours. I'm a little unexperienced, but it's my first mix.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

flipboi209 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNxu7yEwHOM
> 
> I am so glad that Dirk Nowitzki has finally won a championship. He has been through too much. He's never really had a great team, but I am so happy for him. I am a Lakers fan and I instantly became a big Dirk fan with his performance in this years playoffs. Especially in the NBA Finals. He hit big shots after big shots in the 4th quarter. He's arguably the best finisher in the game and that includes Kobe Bryant. I made this mix right after the Mavericks won last night and it took me 4 hours. I'm a little unexperienced, but it's my first mix.


GTFO with your spam.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Spam? Its a nice video


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

HB said:


> Spam? Its a nice video


No it's not.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I didn't mind it.


----------

